# 1000s of wild animals mysteriously dead.



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelo...kills-in-arkansas-leave-many-scratching-heads


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

It was aliens, I seen'em.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

LOL..someone in comments said the birds flew into an invisible UFO that is hovering over Arkansas....


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

This to me is the most telling of the mind set of most people. Here is a comment from that article:

tornadoes and thunderstorms caused updrafts that sucked a flock of birds upward to higher elevations where they passed out. they died when they hit the ground. the fish died because as everyone knows arkansas has alot of hot springs and other geological occurances. the ground opened up a sulfur vent under the water and poisoned the fish.​http://news.yahoo.com/s/yblog_thelo...ills-in-arkansas-leave-many-scratching-heads#
To me, this is the most rational theory I have heard/read, yet it was disliked by 4 people and liked only by one. People want to believe the most ridiculous things and would rather discount logic and the most reasonable of explanations. The reasons why is probably the general distrust of the government and this provides a way of expressing that. Too bad too, I would hope the public was more rational, but I guess not.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

One of the commenters took the opportunity to say she's looking for a man to give her real love and he could find her on a site for wealthy people and their admirers. Clearly she does not give a rat's a$$ about dying animals and the threat of Armaggedon implied by these massive die-offs:googly:


And yes - people would rather believe in conspiracy theories and UFOs than scientific facts.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Geee Roxy, you mean it wasn't aliens.

If you read the story to the end its says the birds died of blunt force trama. So having a flock of birds in an up draft and hit by hail is a good bet.
The fish die off needs more info, but the fact that it was only one species of fish is interesting. If Drum fish move in large schools I can see it been an enviromental thing to a relative small area. 
I'm still holding out for the alien theory. Where are the people on "UFO Hunters" when you need them.


----------



## debbie5 (Mar 2, 2007)

Red wing blackbird & drum fish gonna be in lotsa pots tonight....I just saw an article that same bird effect happened in Louisiana today.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I think it was a rift in the time-space continuum. Maybe Cthulhu is breaking through.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Maybe they tried to break the sound barrier. The birds, not the fish.


----------



## libertymom (Dec 17, 2009)

The reported theory here in Arkansas is that the birds did have visible trauma and is believe that they were either hit by lightening or hail. Hadn't heard of the fish deaths tho.


----------



## GothicCandle (Mar 26, 2007)

RoxyBlue said:


> Maybe they tried to break the sound barrier. The birds, not the fish.


Hey, you never know, maybe the fish got jelous of the flying fish they saw on tv!!!

on a serious note it really is weird.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Dead birds found in Sweden! Where next? Who's waging war on the birdies? As a matter of fact we haven't seen many birds around our bird feeder since we got back after Thanksgiving. 

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/40921795/ns/us_news-environment/


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

> In New Zealand, hundreds of dead snapper fish washed up on Coromandel Peninsula beaches, many found with their eyes missing, The New Zealand Herald reports. A Department of Conservation official allegedly claims the fish were starving due to weather conditions.


http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2011/01/05/dead-birds-fall-from-sky-_n_804591.html


----------

